# Atkins & Truck Driving - A horrid combination



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm in the process of trying to figure out how I can do Atkins/Low Carb while being a truck driver. 

Ever since my DH and I started teaming we've both put on a horrible amount of weight and it CANNOT continue! His Dr just raised the dosage on one of his BP pills because of the weight gain. And I did the BP thing at the Wal-Mart while getting his BP Pills a week ago and it showed borderline hypertension :bash:

And before anyone mentions Subway, I'll say now ... please don't!! I can't stand the smell of truckstops that have a Subway in them. Blech!

I'm at home right now, and probably will be until after Labor Day. I ordered a Excalibur (a birthday gift from my DH) and it should be here by Friday. So my idea ... Dehydrate as many "fresh" veggies as possible as well as some meats and use these to make "meals" for us to eat on the truck.

I've been reading on the Atkins website for the past couple days and it would seem that there are alot of options for "Induction" ... if you're able to get "fresh" foods. :stars: :sob:

Not like we can swing into the "local grocery" any time we want to pick up fresh foods. Once a month maybe we could find the time and ability to get into a Wal-Mart but that's about it. Without a fridge/freezer in the truck, fresh is definately limited.

Anyway .. I guess the main reason I posted this was to see if anyone can suggest some "meals" that I can make in the truck that are "low carb". We have a lunch-box cooker (basically a slow cooker) that we can cook "small" meals in. 

Help? Please??

I really do need to get us eating healthier because McD's, BK & Wendy's is killing us!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Are you really telling us that you cannot stop every day or so at a grocery store instead of at a fast food joint?


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I use to be married to a trucker and it was essential to him to have a refrigerator in the truck. It saved him a lot of time and money to keep from having to go to those fast food restaurants. And he was growing very tired of eating at them too. He would go once or twice a week to a grocery store and buy fresh vegetables & fruit, orange juice, milk, deli meats and all-beef hot dogs...things like that. So I would suggest as soon as possible to buy you a fridge.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess we'll figure something out.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

A cooler will work.

Wrap some lunchmeat up in lettuce. Add cheese, mustard, bacon, etc...... Easy to do, takes less time than a sammich and half the price.

Tuna, tuna salad in a bowl with a fork, tuna salad in a bowl with a side of pickles. 
Taco salad with no chips.

bacon cheesburger, no bun.

meatloaf, no crackers or bread in it.

Omlets......

Use lettuce and make sausage, egg, cheese muffins, LESS the muffin.

Take your supplements!!!!!

In a truck, DO NOT get into ketosis then eat any carbs.... you very well may fall asleep at the wheel. You cannot control the insulin crash. 

Remember, not even a tic tac, cough drop, M&M, nothing with sugar. After a few days, you won't miss them anyway.

Get the pee sticks, it absolutely tells you if it is working. 

Walk.... walk.... get things to squeeze while driving. 

You may find that you need some psyllium<sp> to stay regular. Don't ignore any warnings on this one. A friend of mine had to have surgery. If you aren't regular..... take heed.

If you get cramps, you aren't taking your supplements.

Good luck in your venture. I averaged a pound a day when in ketosis. It has stayed off for many years and I actually am still losing though much slower. I still wear the same belt.... it is in 3 notches.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

My mother in law team drives with my FIL and she's diabetic. She has a little fridge in the truck as well as this cooker-box thing for getting really fancy with meals.
FIL grumbles, but because this is her _life_ we're talking about, he stops regularly so she can get a walk in.

For that matter, there's really nothing wrong with Wendy's, McD's or BK. (Why would someone on Atkins automatically think _Subway_ anyway? I mean yeah, you can have any of their sandwiches as a salad, but why limit yourself?) 
Get a burger. Dump the bun. 
Do one of those yummy salads from Wendy's but make sure you check the nutritional info. 
Etc. 
It's inconvenient, but certainly not impossible. The better question is: Is this really that important to you? If it is, you'll find a way. 
If not, you'll find an _excuse_.


----------



## birdiegirl (Nov 18, 2005)

Cook up a bunch of bacon strips ahead of time to snack on while driving. 
Make roll-ups with lunch meat with cream cheese spread thinly on the slices.
Celery/cream cheese. 
Tuna salad.
Mock potato salad made with cauliflower instead of potatoes.
Deviled or simply hard-boiled eggs. 
String cheese.
Chicken breast chunks that you can dip into blue cheese or ranch dressing.
Steak cooked ahead and cut up into bite size pieces for snacking while driving.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

When I did that while I was on the road, when I went into a truck stop it was lots of bacon and eggs, hold the spuds. Adkins was easy.


----------

